# Ick that will not die!



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks , for any help, I have around 14 large clown loachs and other fish, that started with ich
last week, after the cold spell and *** tryed quick cure, jungle ick kill, raised the temp to 85
added salt and I still have them these are super ick, I been having fish a long time and never
had ick this hard to remove, what is the meds use for the new strain of ick? I would hate to lose
my fish stated them with metrondazole when it arrived sat in the mail treated yesterday after
another water change no problems with water checked with two test kits and checked with new
test strips to make sure? thanks for any help. Brent


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

push and hold the temp to 90-92 for a couple weeks, reduce/restrict feeding during, add aeration device if fish appear uncomfortable, continue to siphon floor but leave filters alone to avoid cycle complications, add a good quality carbon to filter to remove all lingering old meds, and consider a slime coat compliment to help heal the fish body. HTH..


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks for the help, Im worryed about 90 degress,can loach and other fish take that high?
I had added extra air to the tank , fish really look stressed out not moving much, I hope the
metro meds are not to strong, I did a 50 pecent water change this morning and treat tank
for second time with metro and readded salt tablespoon to 10 gallons, I dont know if I should
drain some water out and place plain water, I can t believe Im going to lose my loachs of 7
year to ick!


----------



## lloyd (Aug 24, 2005)

-my care sheet for brotia macracantha lists temp range 75-85. an extra 5-7 degrees would do no harm to them. i can't say the same for other fish, or plants, in the tank. take time upping the temp., maybe 2 degrees each day, and low lighting will help during this time.
-i have no clue how metro will help, or harm, with regard to an ick infestation.
-salt is a serious consideration when dosing scaleless critters, and if the loaches looked stressed, or are flashing, i would cut that out asap. salt irritation/burns can actually assist parasites with entry into the flesh. i would suggest to reduce your salt dose.
-always try to siphon substrate when doing water changes with ick, and to reduce stress, do it in 20-25% volumes once or twice per day. big water changes can add to stress levels, compound difficulties, and temporarily confuse monitoring progress.
-if you have a quarantine tank, you might consider to move all the loaches out to a glass floor. it will cut out the chance of their constant re infestation, and allow you to treat the main tank with more aggressive options while they are out. do not cycle this Q tank with anything from the main tank though. otherwise, you risk transporting the parasite with the move. give the Q tank a sponge filter with aggressive air volume, rinse it out daily, and do not feed to help reduce risk of cycle spikes. HTH.


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

thanks for the help, thing are starting to turn around. Brent


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Make sure to continue the treatment for at least one more week after everything clears. Usually, temp of 88 is high enough for ich treatments. Good luck.


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

Lost 2 clown loachs last night did a water change and installed carbon, no meds, this morning
2 more dead, did a 1/4 tank water change no meds waters good still have ick, not as bad. A
total of 4 dead in two days 6 inch to 8 inch loachs, Im sick, too beat it all my so called wife thinks
its funny my fish are dying, any female interested in a 48 year old 5'7" Vince gill looking guy
weight 185 stout build? Also covered tank up this morning temp 86 in tank, meds used and increase of water temp is what killed my fish off. no med in tank and plan on not putting any
more, the eight I have left are stressed and some more are going to die, Added two more air
pumps last night did not add salt after water changes, I dont know what else to do, 4 air pumps
with new stones carbon, water changes with seachem aand cover tank, Are my loaches poisoned? Dont know what else to do, Im going to just keep tank covered and keep temp at 86
as long as what left is very stressed, I dont know what else to do, *** lost fish before, when
you lose fish you had over 7 years,its a pet, people here think it funny, and Im the one that
needs help because Im very upset, Im going to laugh when her dog dies. ps sorry about all
the venting, I own my own house payed off,retired I know this is not the dating website sorry
about venting
and my venting, Brent


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

Checked this morning two more died, that I know of 6 total 6 to go, Im sick, should have
sold them to the local ps he was going to give me 50 dollar each. Metroidazole is poison to 
clown loaches even if you follow instruction. Ick is still there, I give up thanks for your help
Brent PS on the large can of metro said good for IcK, dont tell you it going to kill all your loachs
in the process, I cant understand the largest clown loachs are all dieing and the small skunk,
and rare loachs have not died YET?


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

5 left alive, I can find 3 missing in the rocks must be died, all clown loachs all other
fish ok, have mild ick, not about to add meds now. What about salt would it be safe to add
a little salt a tablespoon for 5 gallons? Lost none of the small rare loachs I have just the big
clowns, makes no sense, looks like the large stronger fish would die last!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I think one of the problems may be you are trying too many different things without giving one treatment time to work. It usually takes at least 2 weeks for ich to completely go away and you would have to continue the treatment for another week or so. Quick cure always worked well for me with my loaches. The salt and heat treatment worked for my loaches as well. So, you need to pick a treatment and stick with it. I never lost clowns using metro, so don't know why you lost the clowns with metro. Did the loaches that died were infested with ich? Have you tested water to check the ammonia and nitrite levels? I think you need to make sure that everything in your tank is stable, pick a treatment, and stick with it. Other than that, I have no other suggestions. Good luck.


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

The loachs died from the metro, that the only med I used *** used it before that all I buy
to treat bloat, it sayed good for ick, never used for ick. and I followed the directions to the T
cant understand how they overdose the ick didnt kill them, I follow what everyone been telling
me and Im thankful for yall help, been having fish a long time at one time had 4 big tanks running and never had this happen, my water is fine have tested with two test kits and new 
test strips good, why just my large loachs? No other fish or rare loach (smaller) have three
air pumps new air stones, set heater at 88 degress now. Did I kill them with salt, I dont think
so added amount I always use, any new fish I all ways put in a 10 gallon and treat for paristes
with metro and leave in there for at two weeks before adding to tank. This all started to me
when that big cold front hit and my heater was set at 78 degress, using a 2 year old stealth
300 watt on a 125, never no problems. could the ick come from a change of temp in tank?
what about the UV light setup, that cost a small fortune isnt that suppose to get rid of parisites
Well Im lost on this one. Though I had all the bases covered, like they all died at allmost the
same time, the last 5 are weak, Well I guess the best thing to do now is not treat anything keep
the tank same at 88 degress and lights off try to save a few of the last 5 left, the only thing
I can see is the metro poison them, only used as directed for three days> I dont know lost
thanks Brent


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

I found the two missing clown loachs alive so I have 7 left and lost 5 so far, but they look 
bad not moving much rapid gill movement laying down not eating, very stressed. I have carbon
in the tank for a couple days and did two more water changes everthing else other fish small
loachs eating look good except for ick, not visable on allmost all fish except for a couple put
there flashing agains the rock so I know I have a problem temp 87 added small amout of salt
the small loachs look like there eating the ick of the cichlids? The much larger cichlid dont
seem to mine? never seen this before. Well I guess the best thing to do is nonthing for now
keep the water quality good and temp at 87-88. If and when the clown I have left start eating
and moving around, may treat again for ick, what would be safe for loachs? thanks Brent


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

Largest one just die. this real sucks big time!


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

I am sorry you are having a tough time, we seem to be going through a similar issue. We have been treating daily and doing everything we are suppose to and while we have only lost one fish it seems like it is not going away! I have heard some other fish breeders say that ICK is becoming really resistant to alot of the medications. They suggesting Cupramine. I havent used it yet but if things dont start improving I may be trying it.


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

Where would I find it never heard of it before? thanks, yes that was what the LPS shop owner
told me She said she was taking a big lost of fish to this, didnt tell me how she got it under control, probley wants me to buy some more of her way way overpriced fish. thanks Brent
One of my favorite peacocks just bit the dust, get them from a size of a fry take years to get
them growed up and this happens, I think now I should have stayed with two large red devils
in there and a large pleco, far less trouble and they dont die easy. Now I know how people feel
when they lost a lot of fish! thanks Brent


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

Well I have three left out of 12 , still have ick treating with a copper product safe, and keeping
temp about 86, the ick seems to be clearing up not as much flashing. This is a hard learned
lesson, I f you have loachs make sure to use something for copper base for paristes. Sick in 
Lousiana


----------



## blackhailfire (Oct 14, 2008)

Well I'm in slidell and i just picked up ick on two red tiger motaguesis. So I'm treating with paraguard.


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

How it going with the meds your using? good luck, Brent, what gets me is I see ick in these
tanks at the LPS and tell the owners about it and they dont do anything about it and sell
fish to people not knowing a fish covered with ick, *** see this often and will tell the person
buying the fish not to buy owner there or not. I use to see a sign on tanks with ick NOT FOR
SAlE SICK FISH, no LPS around this area do's this anymore, couldnt care less, the dollar is all
that matters. I guess ick is good for the LPS pocket books sell meds buy more fish. Not
all pet shops are like this, Im speaking of the ones around the area I live!


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

We have had success with the cupramine!!! It is a serious pain in the butt testing and maintaining the copper levels but it has worked! Finally. 
I think its funny when LPS put signs on one or two tanks but the systems are totally fed off each other. So if that tank is sick, the others will follow! LOL I agree they dont care a good part of the time. Just sell is all they care about.
If you still have problems try the cupramine.


----------



## Alisonj (Aug 24, 2008)

We got ours at a fish store that just opened but it isnt very readily available at all. Also you need to buy a copper test kit with it.


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

I think Im just about finished with it the temp up to 86 killing them off slowly and i used
some Aquari-sol mild treatment for sensitive species. Loach keeper beware of meds I have use
meds before without problems and all it took was one time treating to cause my loss.


----------



## CichlidLover2 (Jul 31, 2005)

Usually loaches aren't good with meds anyways.

What works wonders is raising the temp (for the ich to fall off) then use small doses of meds or even just salt to treat.

Sorry for your losses


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

just to add this in, when treating scaleless fish for ich with meds treat at half dose. I have always done this and am doing it right now due to a BN pleco. It has never harmed or stressed my cats out. Full strength is for fish with scales not fish with skin, just remember this if your tank ever gets ich again


----------



## redfish (Nov 30, 2002)

Thanks most meds will tell on the direction to use less with scaleless fish with the metrozole
best used for bloat! It had no warning on the container, I use it before full dose with seachem 
brand this was a different brand in the pill instead of the power form. Should have stayed with
the power form never no problems. The pills were for fish one pill for every ten gallons and stated it was good for ick. I though using the more expensive metro would take care of the
problem quicker, was I ever wrong, If I get bloat in my tank will treat 1 pill to 20 gallons.
Should have stayed with the power form.


----------



## atp777 (Feb 26, 2007)

My Cichlids have recently come down with Velvet. I'm using Mardel CopperSafe and it's working like a charm and apparently Velvet is worse than Ich. Look for a copper sulfate medication, use carbon to remove all other meds and try that if you wish. It might do the trick.

Also, I'm sorry about your losses. I've lost 1 so far to Velvet this week.


----------



## reptiler13 (Jan 24, 2009)

The directions for coppersafe says to use normal filtration, kinda confused do you remove the carbon?


----------



## atp777 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, remove the carbon. It will remove the medication from the water.


----------



## 55gal (Jan 19, 2009)

Never had an ich problem and HOPE, I never do. I heard that a product called Coppersafe treats infections of Ich, worth looking into
Good Luck


----------

